# TILLY the long legged super model



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Must start scouting her for the top model mags, 
Vogue 
Company
Etc. lol


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahah, looks like Lady..when she stretches out she is just SOOOOO long!!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Tilly really is gorgeous


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ali79 said:


> Tilly really is gorgeous


And she knows it


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

What a beautiful girl


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Tilly Lovely Long Legs xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Looking good Tilly! If Obi could wolf whistle I'm sure he would.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Looking good Tilly! If Obi could wolf whistle I'm sure he would.


Ha, ha, - I like it. 

She is gorgeous - super model material most definitely.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow! Tilly is a hot model! - and it looks like she knows it with her super cool head tilt! x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

She has got her signature pose down to a T. 😄
Now if only she could be like pudsey and earn me lots of money. I would own a cockapoo mansion. Lol 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

She is really beautiful! Definitely a top model!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow, you have such a good looking dog........NEVER thought I'd say that to someone, lol!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for all your lovely comments. 

Can't stop laughing at KC sunhines one. 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


Jeanie x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Just curious, what type of cross is Tilly? Was her Daddy a standard poodle, are they taller?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Definitely a super model. I wonder how you go about putting your dog through modelling... well they do use dogs in adverts and marketing so there must be an agency specialising.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

KCsunshine said:


> Just curious, what type of cross is Tilly? Was her Daddy a standard poodle, are they taller?


No she was cocker mom and miniature poodle dad!!!!!!!!
She is now 18" tall. I'm hoping she will stop growing now as she is 10months. 

To be honest the pics are very deceiving of her size. She looks huge in pics. Lol


Jeanie x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> Definitely a super model. I wonder how you go about putting your dog through modelling... well they do use dogs in adverts and marketing so there must be an agency specialising.


Lol. You just gave me a thought, if only I could leave my job and start up my own dog modelling agency. Could you imagine the money I'd make. 
All the crazy about their dogs people (like us) throwing money at me to make them famous. 
Lol 


Jeanie x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Jeanie said:


> No she was cocker mom and miniature poodle dad!!!!!!!!
> She is now 18" tall. I'm hoping she will stop growing now as she is 10months.
> 
> To be honest the pics are very deceiving of her size. She looks huge in pics. Lol
> ...


She is really lovely, and i know what you mean when you say she looks decieving on pics, bailey is 15" and looks huge on some pics....


----------

